# 2.1 Channel, but slightly larger budget



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

I have been looking at 2.1 setups for quite a while and here is what I think I should get. This is mainly for movies and video games.

I have a 30 SlimFit TV.

Receiver: Harman Kardon HK 3485
Fronts: Polk Audio Bookshelves
DVD Player: Pioneer Elite


The only big issue is that I haven't found a two channel that does digital inputs. But if digital input is surround sound, I don't need it if I am running two channel.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Why go with such a higher-end DVD player, if you're only running 2-channel stereo with it? Don't get me wrong. It's an excellent deck, but you won't be taking advantage of all it's great features running 2-channel.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I own the pioneer. its sweet.

Not that one, the DV-45A

totally sweet. It couldnt be simpler to use.

That one looks nicer. More slim and sleek.


----------



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

I was thinking the high end DVD player would get me a pretty good image.

Is 2.1 suitable for movies or must one go 5.1?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

http://search.stores.ebay.com/Harman-Audio_Harman_W0QQftsZ1QQsaselZ26519532QQsatitleZHarmanQQsofpZ0

I have purchased the 3485 and it is a very nice rec. I also purchased 3 dvd players. They are DVD 27's, they are refurbished but work and look great. Best deals you will find on them.


----------



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

Interesting.


How did you find the 2.1 setup to do for movies?


I am not wanting a lot, but I want something nicer than just the TV.

A nice 2.1 seems easy enough to setup, but if it can't capture a nice experience, I may have to stick with 5.1


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

For my newest setup I purchased the following items.

Harman Kardon 3385 do not care about surround sound. But I will put surround in my new house. 
http://www.harmankardon.com/product_...203385&sType=C

Harman Kardon DVD27 kind of like this
http://www.harmankardon.com/product_...D 37&sType=C

JBL tour
http://www.jbl.com/home/products/pro...at=BFS&ser=VEN

JBL sub
http://www.jbl.com/home/products/pro...at=SUB&ser=PER

I purchased all of it for less than $375.00. 

All I wanted was 2.1 and this setup does a great job. It is not the best I have ever had, but it is by far better than most setups on the market. I would expect to pay over $1000 for this setup from Circuit City.


----------



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

What is the function of this setup? Movies, games, music or what?


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

For movies & games, go surround.....


----------



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

Which is the better choice; HarmaKardon 147 vs. Denon AVR-1508.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

I have been looking into a better setup for my living room which is strictly 2.1 with no video. I am going to give DVD-A a shot and I have a digital signal sent from my main system over CAT5, so I wanted a receiver that had digital inputs. I came up with the following. A bonus is that I can utilize a HDMI connection between the DVD player and the receiver _and_ they are all black: 

Source: Oppo DV-980H

Receiver:Yamaha RX-V661:

Speakers: Zaph Seas design


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

whats the point in getting a 7.1 receiver when you sad you only need 2.1?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> whats the point in getting a 7.1 receiver when you sad you only need 2.1?


Kind of what I was thinking.

Azn...that HK I posted the other night is all yours. Unless you don't want it. Then we need to post the link here and let ATB take it.

That's one NICE receiver and I doubt it goes for more than $70 shipped. I almost kept my bid on ezsnipe up, but wouldn't have any use for it if I won it.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> whats the point in getting a 7.1 receiver when you sad you only need 2.1?


Digital inputs and bass management(active x-over). Find a 2.1 receiver that has even optical digital inputs. The Yamaha I linked to even has hdmi inputs which the DVD player I linked to also supports.

Outlaw audio has a receiver that has a subwoofer x-over, but no digital inputs.

Oh, and no HK for me...I don't buy any electronics with grey plastic


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok i see....maybe you can get into the more exotic home audio brands...i bet you can find your receiver in that realm


----------



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

The reason why I am considering a 7.1 is that I am unsure if I will be happy with a 2.1 setup. If I don't like it, it is easy to transition from stereo to surround sound.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

One thing I was wondering about this (I bought a 7.1 over 2.1 for the same reasons)... if you only connect 2 speakers do you "miss" anything? I know that each output sends only certain frequencies due to it's position...so will the fronts get all the frequencies, or will they be chopped or EQ'd or anything like that?

I dunno much about this stuff at all, so I'm learning on the fly.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> One thing I was wondering about this (I bought a 7.1 over 2.1 for the same reasons)... if you only connect 2 speakers do you "miss" anything? I know that each output sends only certain frequencies due to it's position...so will the fronts get all the frequencies, or will they be chopped or EQ'd or anything like that?
> 
> I dunno much about this stuff at all, so I'm learning on the fly.


Most have management abilities that allow you to send everything to 2 speakers + sub


----------

